# Free E-cigarette Voucher Scheme Helps Two in Five Smokers Quit



## Silver (5/9/22)

Good to see this happening in the UK









Free E-cigarette Voucher Scheme Helps Two in Five Smokers Quit | Vapouround Magazine


Set up to help smokers quit through vaping, the pilot e-cigarette voucher scheme in Norfolk saw more than 100 individuals quit in four weeks.




www.vapouround.co.uk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (5/9/22)

Silver said:


> Good to see this happening in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! I wonder if it would work here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/9/22)

Hooked said:


> Interesting! I wonder if it would work here.



I suppose it would
just cant see it happening anytime soon with the magnitude of other problems that need to be dealt with first?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grand Guru (6/9/22)

Great initiative! Most of the smokers are deterred from trying/switching to vaping by the initial cost implication. Thus may definitely help!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

